# I need advice



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello guys .... i have 1.8 16v pl stock engine with cis-e fuel system .... i want install turbo without change the cis-e ...
so i read many threads and there was many good info ... but i lost with all that info .... i need some help to put me on right way to do cheap swap .... i dont need alot hp ...
some guys told me go with 240t volvo .... and some told me about ms ... and some told me u cant do it .... so plz guys i need right advice ??????? 
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I SAW THIS PIC BUT I DONT KNOW HOW HE DO IT ?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

the volvo bits are for cis lambda systems.

keeping the stock cis-e system, you'll find your limits at around 160whp. with that said, perhaps it'd be achievable without a head spacer (read: possible simple bolt-on)

that said, your best bet would to find a good junkyard turbo.

you will still need a 16v turbo exhaust manifold, a custom downpipe, piping for the intake, and perhaps a junkyard intercooler.

hopefully the stock knock box will be sufficient at keeping timing in check.

it may be desired to get a hobbs pressure switch to trigger the wot circuit so you don't go lean.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

hasoooon93 said:


> .... i have 1.8 16v pl stock engine with cis-e fuel system ....i dont need alot hp ...so plz guys i need right advice


A 16v in a light mk1 even with no other modifications should be a brisk little ride. Have some head work done, install some nice camshafts and a little fuel enrichment if needed should net you 160hp rather easy and be more or less stock (spelled reliable and cheap on parts). So seeing as I believe that route would also be cheaper to do, say under $1400 even with new parts and possibily a header thrown in for kicks, just what is not a lot of hp to you?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> A 16v in a light mk1 even with no other modifications should be a brisk little ride. Have some head work done, install some nice camshafts and a little fuel enrichment if needed should net you 160hp rather easy and be more or less stock (spelled reliable and cheap on parts). So seeing as I believe that route would also be cheaper to do, say under $1400 even with new parts and possibily a header thrown in for kicks, just what is not a lot of hp to you?


this is what i would do.. ^ ^ ^

much more reliable.. and alot easier to do..

i had no idea 160hp was all the fuel system was capable of, because the engines make 123hp stock..

i did totally forget that he was CIS-E and not CIS-Lambda


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

i think it was somewhere around 200bhp, or 160whp


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember a thread of an NA 9A making180+whp with CIS-e, with tweaks to the CIS-e. A limit of 160whp seems low to me.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

All I'm going to say is to please re-read the sentence where I said something about 160hp and then see if the comments about it being low or at the systems limits really apply.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Waterwheels, my comment was to Ziddey's remark, not based on what you posted.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ps2375 said:


> Waterwheels, my comment was to Ziddey's remark, not based on what you posted.


:thumbup: understand.


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

ok guys .... thanks for replay...... what is right size turbo i must use it ...... about compression of engine is there something to do for it ? 
you know guys about what i have ..... i need help with arrangement all steps i must do it ....
some guy told me about additional injector may Some explanation for this process and how it is installed and what its usefulness ? 
what is model of this i heard about digi1 and digi2 ?


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

ps2375 said:


> Waterwheels, my comment was to Ziddey's remark, not based on what you posted.


it's just from what I've read on the boards over time. perhaps 160whp is a little underrated, but i know the whp limits for a stock cis-e system is under 200.


OP, you've got a lot of research to do on your own. start reading. the forced induction section is a good place to start.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5292062-question-about-turbo&p=71561008


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

ziddey said:


> it's just from what I've read on the boards over time. perhaps 160whp is a little underrated, but i know the whp limits for a stock cis-e system is under 200.
> 
> 
> OP, you've got a lot of research to do on your own. start reading. the forced induction section is a good place to start.
> ...


yes my friend i did researsh and i found many good info but im lost between all this .... i read many think about fuel system but i dont know what is good ..... mercedes fd or volvo 240 i cant between this coz that i still ask if there anyone make this swap with cis-e system i saw some thread u advice him to use merceds fd but its 8 clinder how i can install it and what parts i need ...... is there made this swap plz post link ..... i know i must still read and read and this is hard step to do it but all threads about this started with seem question : if the cis-e system can work with turbo .... so thank u for any good info


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

what we've been debating was the limits of the stock cis-e system. yes, it can handle a turbo just fine, but it depends on your power goals.

the volvo system is for cis lambda, not cis-e.

the mercedes setup requires you to tap your intake manifold for additional injectors. again, only necessary if the stock setup doesn't meet your fueling requirements.


----------

